# Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

Ahoi!

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Frage zu der OASE Aquamax ECO 12000 Pumpe -

Diese verfügt ja über eine sogenannte „Seasonal Flow Control“ (SFC) Funktion, und diese soll dafür sorgen, dass sich die Pumpe ganzjährig der jeweiligen Teichökologie durch eine temperaturabhängige Wasserzirkulation (Winterbetrieb, Übergangsbetrieb, Sommerbetrieb) anpasst.
Wasser-Temperaturabhängig fördert die Pumpe immer nur die Menge Wasser wie für die optimale Filtrierung erforderlich ist. 
Dies soll eine nicht unerhebliche Stromeinsparung zu Folge haben, und das ist es auch was mich an der Aquamax ECO reizt.
Schließlich soll die Pumpe möglichst das ganze Jahr durchlaufen, und da kommen dann schon ein paar Euro an Strom zusammen.
OASE gibt an das die ECO-Serie ca. 40 % Energie einspart, und bei den Modellen 12000 sowie 16000 die über die SFC-Funktion verfügen sollen es sogar bis zu 60 % sein.
Diese günstigen Werte werden z.B. erreicht durch einen Servomotor und strömungsoptimiertem Laufrad.

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Bedienungsanleitung der Pumpe angesehen, die auf der OASE Internetseite zu finden ist, und darin wird aber empfohlen anlagenbedingt z.B. bei Verwendung eines Skimmers die SFC-Funktion auszuschalten.


> Bei Einsatz eines Skimmers, Satellitenfilters oder InScenio Regelgerätes (OASE Zubehör!) kann es anlagenbedingt empfehlenswert sein, das SFC auszuschalten


Quelle: OASE

Was ist mit "Anlagenbedingt" gemeint?
Ein Skimmer würde bei mir auch zum Einsatz kommen.

Das hätte aber zur Folge das die Drehzahl sich nicht temperaturabhängig verändert und bleibt ganzjährig im Maximum-Betrieb. 

Und noch eine Frage:

Laut OASE ist die Pumpe voll überwinterungsfähig dank einer "intelligenten Frostschutztechnologie"
Gilt das auch wenn ich die Pumpe trocken aufstelle?
In einem anderen Forum habe ich davon gelesen das die Aquamax Pumpen trocken aufgestellt sehr laut sein sollen.
Kann das Jemand bestätigen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*

Anlagenbedingt heisst beim Skimmer wohl, das durch die Anlage des Teiches bedingt die Drosselung nix bringt. 

Ein Skimmer braucht nen gewissen Flow um zu funktionieren. 
Wenn man drosselt funzt der einfach nicht mehr. 

... aber wenn Dein Galabauer diese Pumpe vorgesehen hat wird es die sicher trotzdem werden... warum fragst Du also ? (sorry... aber diese Anmerkung konnte ich mir leider nicht verkneifen). 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Anlagenbedingt heisst beim Skimmer wohl, das durch die Anlage des Teiches bedingt die Drosselung nix bringt.
> 
> Ein Skimmer braucht nen gewissen Flow um zu funktionieren.
> Wenn man drosselt funzt der einfach nicht mehr.


Alles klar, ich wusste nicht das es damit zu tun hat.
Ich hatte zwar schon versucht im OASE-Forum Hilfe zu erhalten, aber da rührt sich bis jetzt nichts.
Das OASE-Teichfreund-Center hat meine Frage wohl scheinbar übersehen.  




			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn Dein Galabauer diese Pumpe vorgesehen hat wird es die sicher trotzdem werden... warum fragst Du also ? (sorry... aber diese Anmerkung konnte ich mir leider nicht verkneifen).
> Wolf


Die kann oder muss es ja mindestens auch werden wegen der erforderlichen Leistung.
Ursprünglich war sogar die 16.000er angedacht.
Ich bin aber froh das ich die 12.000er verwenden kann aufgrund des etwas niedrigeren Energieverbrauchs.
Ich hätte noch weitere ca. 20 % einsparen können, wenn ich die SFC-Funktion nutzen könnte.
Aber in Verbindung mit dem Skimmer ist das dann wohl leider nicht möglich.
Ich denke das hätte auch mein Galabauer gewusst, ich hatte Ihn nur noch nicht dazu befragt.


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*

Ich habe nun doch noch Antwort von OASE auf meine Fragen erhalten -



> mit "Anlagenbedingt" ist Reibungsverlust/Höhenunterschied ab Wasseroberfläche gemeint, die ja bei jeder Anlage verschieden sind.
> 
> Der AquaSkim 40 benötigt mind. 70l/min um ohne Probleme zu funktionieren.
> Wenn das SFC eingeschaltet ist könnte es sein, dass der Skimmer bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen (weniger Pumpenleistung = weniger Wasserförderung) nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
> ...


 Quelle: www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/forum


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*

Hallo Mark,,..

brauchst du wirklich 200 Liter /min,..??  das ist echt schon ordentlich viel...

Hast du dir mal 100Liter /min bei einer einfachen Grundwasserpumpe angeguckt,..? (da kommt schon was)

Rechne mal aus was die 120Watt trotzdem Stromässig noch kosten,..
(oder ist es nur eine Zweitpumpe), denn bei einem Filter sollte man diese ja nicht zwischendurch abschalten sonst ist die Biologie im Eimer,..

Ich habe eine einfach 45Watt Pumpe, die schafft 80Liter/min. (also auch für den Skimmer genug,.. habe auch den Skim40 (aber auch noch im Karton verpackt))

Ich würde ersteinmal "kleiner" anfangen und z.B. sowas:
http://www.messner-pumpen.de/index.php?idart=9&sub=yes&parent=2&idcat=6&lang=1&idlang=1&produkt=713

und mir auch mal einen richtigen Pumpendrehzahlsteller angucken,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst du wirklich 200 Liter /min,..??  das ist echt schon ordentlich viel...
> 
> Hast du dir mal 100Liter /min bei einer einfachen Grundwasserpumpe angeguckt,..? (da kommt schon was)
> 
> ...


Ahoi Micha!

Keine Ahnung, mein Galabauer hat das so errechnet bzw. geplant.
Außerdem muss man bedenken das die Pumpe etwas Leistung verliert, da sie sich ja nicht im Teich befindet.
Wenn ich aber nun eine Pumpe einsetze die mehr als die erforderlichen 70 Liter pro Minute schafft, ausreichend zur Versorgung des Skimmers wie OASE angibt, dann müsste die SFC-Funktion der Aquamax in meinem Fall doch auch im eingeschalteten Zustand funktionieren, oder?
In diesem Fall würde ich dann weitere ca. 20 % Strom einsparen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*

wie gesagt,.. ich persönlich habe nicht´s gegen GaLa,..  

Vielleicht einmal zuerst gefragt,..

was soll denn alles an der Pumpen hängen ?? (a. dauernd, b. zeitweise ??)

Ich persönlich bin eher ein Freund von mehreren Pumpen ( wobei ich auch so ein Y-Ventil haben will  )

Ich habe mir auch einen Oase Filter gekauft,.. und der Skimmer soll nur zur "Stosszeit" zu 100% betrieben werden..

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> was soll denn alles an der Pumpen hängen ?? (a. dauernd, b. zeitweise ??)


Der Skimmer und der passende Satellit, wobei ich die Leistungen für beide Komponenten mittels Einstellknebel entsprechend regulieren kann.
Ich hatte zuerst vermutet die Regler dienen nur dazu den Durchgang zu öffnen oder zu schließen.
Das es auch noch was dazwischen gibt wusste ich nicht, bzw. bin nicht auf diese Idee gekommen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*

o.k.  dann sollten "wir" ersteinmal abwarten wieviel Liter nachher im Teich sind,..

Ich habe selbst (ca. 11.000 l im Hauptteich, wird noch genau ausgelitert) und 2.500 Liter im Pflanzenfilter Teich,..

Zusätzlich den Oase Screenmatic 18,.. (der muss aber immer laufen, und wird halt im Winter abgebaut)
Meßner macht anscheinend eine ähnliche Energiesparfunktion,..

Sobald mein Skimmer Skim40 läuft, sage ich bescheid.

mfG.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 12000 Seasonal Flow Control - Ein paar Fragen:*

Hi Marc,
die SFC-Funktion hört sich nett an (entschuldigt erst mal, dass ich mich nicht belesen habe ...:crazy ).
Da in der kalten Jahreszeit (spätestens bei Eisbildung) ein Skimmer wenig Sinn macht (gibt es einen Kugelhahn bzw. Schieber zum Abklemmen?), ist ein SFC-feature sicher nicht schlecht. Die "Trockenaufstellung" ist doch gut, so kommst Du an das Teil jederzeit ran ohne kalte Füße/Hände! :smoki 
Abstriche in der Durchflußrate gibt es bei zu geringen Querschnitten, starken Biegungen oder Höhenunterschieden Teichniveau zu Auslaufniveau (das vergessen einige gerne).
Wenn die Durchflußrate und der Energieverbrauch zum Teich paßt, dann nimm so ein Teil. Man kann auch preiswert eine kleine Pumpe installieren. Wenn's nicht "funzt", dann hat man die "Winteroption" gekauft. Eine zweite Pumpe mit der nötigen Verrohrung parallel wäre dann die "Sommervariante". Schätz mal grob Geld und Aufwand ab, und dann mach' Deine Entscheidung.


----------

